# Question about changing region/warehouse



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

So I haven’t don’t Flex in over a year and decided to try it again. I had moved since then and I went to the Flex website and saw that Flex was available in my current area so today I emailed support and asked if they could change my region .

They responded almost immediately saying that would pass this information on to appropriate team and that the update process could take several days in which I won’t be able to accept blocks. They said they would let me know when my service area is updated.

I noticed very shortly after this response that my region had been updated to the new area in the app. However I never got an email from support saying it was updated and I’m not seeing blocks. Does it still take several days to update in the system even though I see the updated region in my app? Or is it officially updated because it has been updated in the app, and they just never emailed me to confirm?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Maybe if you copy your post and send it to them as an email, you will get a better response.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's been officially updated if it was updated in app. 

You're not seeing blocks is because they were all taken. It's Prime week after all.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah. I haven't gotten any this week either. Last 2 weeks I had 4-5 hr blocks every day.


----------

